# FS: Prestige Gold Premium Asian Arowana ( HBRTG ) $800



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

nice fish Peter


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish, Peter. Good price for a local fish without any defects. And look at the shine level on that HBRTG... Beautiful.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guys! sad to see him go but i gotta do what i gotta do... New Lowered Price $650


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

Free bump $650 not bad, too bad i ordered a chilli red.


----------



## butters88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice meeting you Pete. Can't wait to take this aro home, thanks!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Gorgeous aro and really nice price.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Deposit paid, pick up sunday! Thanks everyone for the interest


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope to get as good of a deal and quality fish when I am ready to buy.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

mikeross said:


> I hope to get as good of a deal and quality fish when I am ready to buy.


If you participate in a aro group order you can get this fish for even cheaper than 650, but you have to wait at least a few months. And I believe the next order may be in spring.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

A 9-10" hbrtg for 650 with no defects? I doubt you can get it cheaper.

Most asian arawana comes smaller and you have to wait to see if there is any defects. A fish like this one with the owner putting time and effort to condition and grow it, 650 is cheap in my opinion.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

beastmode604 said:


> If you participate in a aro group order you can get this fish for even cheaper than 650, but you have to wait at least a few months. And I believe the next order may be in spring.


Thats perfect timing for me. I have a current african cichlid show tank project under way and going to setup a 180 aro tank early next year. I am going to pm you for more details. I had no idea you could get young quality aro's for this cheap.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

charles said:


> A 9-10" hbrtg for 650 with no defects? I doubt you can get it cheaper.
> 
> Most asian arawana comes smaller and you have to wait to see if there is any defects. A fish like this one with the owner putting time and effort to condition and grow it, 650 is cheap in my opinion.


Yes 650 is good considering the time and effort put on this fish, say you get a 6" Arowana only takes a few months to make it to 9". Arowanas in the order that I participate in come from 6"-10", no defects, and if there is maybe less than 5% chance...maybe a exchange can be requested. So yes you can get it cheaper if you receive a fish the same size, or if you get a smaller size just grow it out yourself doesn't even take that long to grow a few inches to save extra money.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

mikeross said:


> Thats perfect timing for me. I have a current african cichlid show tank project under way and going to setup a 180 aro tank early next year. I am going to pm you for more details. I had no idea you could get young quality aro's for this cheap.


yea man just pm me ill hook you up with the contact


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice aro Pete. 

Personally, if you think you know of another place to get the same fish for cheaper, I wouldn't announce it on the seller's thread. The seller clearly wants to sell it so by doing so it would discourage potential buyers. I'm glad Pete has found someone else to sell this great fish to already. And good on sharing your contacts to expand the hobby


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

Whats up with this hate, I only said it after his fish was sold and I even said his fish was a good deal. People need to chill out...anyways this is the last thing I will type here if you want to say anything mean to criticize me say it to my face. I apologize for ruining your thread pete,
Sy.


Nicole said:


> Nice aro Pete.
> 
> Personally, if you think you know of another place to get the same fish for cheaper, I wouldn't announce it on the seller's thread. The seller clearly wants to sell it so by doing so it would discourage potential buyers. I'm glad Pete has found someone else to sell this great fish to already. And good on sharing your contacts to expand the hobby


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone home to a good owner! Closing thread!


----------

